# Burning thru grates burning wood/coal



## JodieB (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a Black Bart II 3200.  We burn wood about 98% of the time (well seasoned hardwood mostly oak) and only supplement with coal on really cold nights.

We have already gone thru one brand new cast iron grate (flat style) and the second one (not flat) is starting to bow in the middle.  At about $50 a pop this is not something I want to replace twice a winter.

My in-laws have the same stove and their grate has developed a hole.

Neither of us over burn.  Why are we going thru grates and is there a certain or brand of grate that will actually last 2-3 years?


----------



## bholler (Feb 22, 2015)

Post a pic of the inside of the stove and the grates you are using.  I dont know the stove at all is this a grate over an ash pan of grates like you would use in a fireplace?  if it is the latter just take them out and burn on the floor that is the way wood stoves are intended to be used.


----------



## Dune (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes, use the grate only when you are burning coal. If you are burning on the stove floor, put down a couple inches of dry sand (play sand is fine) or a couple inches of ash to protect the floor.


----------



## coaly (Feb 22, 2015)

Air coming up through a grate cools them. Ash piled to the bottom destroys them preventing airflow.

One of these? What is the difference from a 3200 and II ? As far as I know, the grate is only for coal.
http://www.younghouselove.com/2011/06/fire-not-in-the-hole/
  If there is no support on the bottom, I don't think it uses one. I would burn on a bed of ash anyway. Maybe fill in the bottom higher with firebrick (or fill with sand) to get the fire up to the air intake level at the doors. There are a few old threads about Black Barts, not many good. Use the search feature at top right.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the way I see them burned. Started raised to get going and crash down to complete burn.


----------



## corey21 (Feb 22, 2015)

If you let ash pile up to were it touches the bottom of them they will warp for sure.


----------

